# Warm Weather



## flyfisher (Jul 6, 2007)

Have not hunted until October in the past but am considering hunting earlier this year. Those of you who have taken deer in early September, what do you do to prevent meat spoilage?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I usually bring mine to the meat locker if I get lucky enough to wack a nice one early in the year. I have his home phone number in my cell phone so if I get lucky enough and that big boy comes walking down the trail, I usually give him a ring and he meets me there. If nothing else. I know another guy that will take his dear home right away, skin it, and quarter it and he has a freezer that he puts it in till he is ready to process it with the deer gun deer meat. I would say the best thing is to get it home and skun out as fast a possible.

I usually process my own deer as well for the most part, but when its 70 some degrees out in september, I usually opt for taking in to Hickory Hut in Langdon cause they make some awesome stuff. That and if I do get lucky enough to get a big one, he will cap it out and I can bring it directly to the taxidermist. Plus nothing is better then fresh dried venison or the spicey jerky sticks when your out deer rifle hunting.

Just my two cents.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I bring mine home and put it in one of our refridgerated trailers. :lol:

I guess there is one positive to being a trucking company, I can put deer in our older trailers anytime during deer season.

If that wasn't available I like the idea of having a "game freezer" as Honker mentioned. Doesn't take long to quarter and put in an old freezer. Get a couple friends and you can even debone in no time at all.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The last two years I have arrowed my deer in the first week, both times the temps were near 80 degrees.
I have been lucky enough to have a friend or two, come out that night and help me process most of it. 
Last year I shot my buck right at sundown. A buddy and I, had it to my house skinned, quartered, deboned, and the steaks and roasts wrapped in the freezer shortly after midnight.. 
In my opinion.. you must have a plan for the meat even before you climb into that stand. 
Dont wait until its down to figure out what your going to do with it. Have the processer on call or at least have the knowledge to at least quarter or debone it to get it in a fridge or freezer right away..
90% of the time in early September, the meat wont make it until morning if you only field dress it.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

If I shoot one in the evening, I first wash the in side down with cold water to help cool it down...I hang the deer head down and dump ice in to the chest cavity, and wrap a bag or two of ice up to the hind quarters...I have it at the locker first thing the next morning...Surprisingly the bags of ice are not melted down over night...This has worked well for me in the past, knock on wood...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that getting the hide off quickly is the most important thing. After that, quarters and backstraps will easily fit in a 48qt cooler (bones in if necessary) and leave enough room for 10#-15# of ice. The meat will keep for several days this way. It helps if you can rinse the meat 1st and it's necessary to dump the water every day and add ice when it's getting low. My elk kept just fine with this method last fall, I had it in a cooler for 8 days because there was no other option. I used lots of ice (that was readily available), and the meat was very clean (we rinsed it in a nearby stream and got all the blood and hair off.


----------

